#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - Facebook aids India's traffic police

## Manoj

*Facebook aids India's traffic police*
(click here to watch and comment)



*Facebook aids India's traffic police* (2 min 47 sec)
Uploaded on 21st March 2011 at 06:54 PM by Manoj
Uncategorized Videos - YouTube

India's overcrowded and bustling streets make it very difficult for authorities to impose traffic regulations. 

But New Delhi's police have come up with a novel solution for tracking violations.

*Tags:* asianews, delhi, english, facebook, india, jazeera, new, prerna, suri, taffic, violations

*Facebook aids India's traffic police*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: Intelligence Ambulance for City traffic police control PDF - Full report -ECE Project Intelligent ambulance for traffic police complete project report ebook download pdf Intelligent ambulance for city traffic police Media Library - One of the Stupid relegious beleifs in India

----------

